# Sticky  Additonal Warning on Spammers -- Please read



## D N Ravenna

Already posted this in the Announcement forum wide, but I would also ask you all to post this message in all forums to reach as many members as possible:

Recently new phishing emails have been sent out to members in which they are directed to a fake Watchuseek website in order to collect usernames and passwords and to take over the accounts. These hacked accounts are being used to scam members! Here's the email (DON'T LOG IN TO THE WEBSITE MENTIONED IN IT):

--
Hello
I have the item you are looking for.

View my address for a total price shipped.

http://watchuseek.eu.mn/en/login.php.htm

Delivery Address in link.

Thanks.

Please add:

*If you logged into the phishing page, then please contact us ASAP to have us change your password and reset your account!*


----------

